# Terribilis Froglets (Orange) now growing as fast as sibling



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I currently have three orange terribilis froglets in a plastic container and I am concerned about 2 of them as are considerably smaller (and very shy) than the third. I am thinking of moving them to their own smaller container (all three of them are in a 18x12" plastic bin container with plent of leaf litter/hiding spaces but my question is, how big of a container should I put the other 2 in order to make sure they find food? Should I keep them in their own enclosure each or put the smaller 2 together?

-Diego


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Id place the two smaller ones in a confortable sized temp. setup and throw in a feeding station so the flies stay localized in an area. Gluck!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

You should move the big ones. Pulling the tiny frogs that are already probably stressed, will stress them out even worse sometimes. And putting them in a small cage even with a bait station the food items will still crawl over the frog and stress out the tiny stressed frogs.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Are the smaller ones skinny? or just smaller?

I have four orange terribilis juvies and one is smaller than the others, but I observe him/her eating, and it's definitely not skinny.

If their weight appears healthy, I wouldn't worry about it, yet. however if they begin to lose weight, I'd do as Gabe suggested and move the bigger one out.

It seems to be very common for the juvies to be shy, but they should grow out of it. 

How long have you had them?


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

There are 2 that are just smaller that I rarely see since they are always hiding, but they don't look skinny, just really small. Their proportions are the same but one is about half the size of the big one and the 3rd is just a bit bigger than the small one. They are almost 3 months old OOW.



volsgirl said:


> Are the smaller ones skinny? or just smaller?
> 
> I have four orange terribilis juvies and one is smaller than the others, but I observe him/her eating, and it's definitely not skinny.
> 
> ...


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

As long as they seem healthy, and continue to grow, I would just leave them alone for now. Just continue to monitor, and make sure they are eating.

Have you tried feeding anything other than fruit flies? Like Springtails, baby isopods, or small wax worms. Even my most shy one will come out of hiding for a wax worm.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

volsgirl said:


> As long as they seem healthy, and continue to grow, I would just leave them alone for now. Just continue to monitor, and make sure they are eating.
> 
> Have you tried feeding anything other than fruit flies? Like Springtails, baby isopods, or small wax worms. Even my most shy one will come out of hiding for a wax worm.


They have a diet of ff and springtails, I do one every other day and set up a couple of feeding stations. I'll keep an eye on them and we'll see what happens. It's not so much their shyness that I am worried about but their health. Thanks for the feedback though


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Terribilis Froglets (Orange) not growing as fast as sibling*

Maybe I am just fixating and worrying too much (but then again, who hasn't when raising froglets). If anyone has raised terribs, do these look healthy?


----------

